
Show HN: New Startup: All-In-One Website Heatmaps and User Session DVR and A/B Tests - danushman
https://www.concurra.com?1=hn
======
danushman
After 2+ years of work, I am soooo excited to show Concurra to the world and
hear what HN thinks of it! All commentary, feedback, suggestions, ideas,
criticism is welcome. Let us know what you think, and thanks in advance for
taking the time to check it out. -Dan

